# Best-looking Digital Watches?



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

And now for something completely different...or at least mayyybe this hasn't been done 40 times before...

Yesterday I ordered a Braun digital



























Then later it occurred to me anyone who looks at it will probably think it's a smartwatch (yes people do sometimes comment on my watches!). It was originally released in 2012 but nowadays it's a bit Apple Watch/Pebble Time-ish. Apparently Apple product design was actually influenced by Braun though.

Anyway so I had these G-Shocks:



















The black/blue one I had to get rid of because the buttons kept getting pushed accidentally and then I was constantly having to adjust it. The red one is now also gone because I realized that while I find these G-Shocks kinda cool-looking, overall they're a bit bulky/huge/never seem to wear them.

So anyway then I was trying to compare pics side to side of the G-Shocks with the Braun and I think I prefer the Braun's minimalist design. I dunno I'll post some thoughts and pics when it arrives.

So Braun also have this model:










Which was apparently co-created with Ventura:









Ventura who can then bring us nicely onto mechanical digitals:










Which of course brings us onto Lange:










And if we stay on the theme of mechanicals crazy stuff like this:










Anyway changing track slightly, Seiko designed a watch to appear in the movie Final Fantasy The Spirits Within back around the year 2000 or so. It looked like this in the film:










But somehow the retail version came out looking like this:










So whatdya think folks. Which of these do you like, which not so much, and do you have any more digital watches to share?

BTW posting this in Public, sorry if it should have gone into Digital & ABC, I will leave it to the staff...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Very interesting. Do you mind telling us how you were inadvertently pressing the buttons on your G-Shock square? Not something I’ve heard of before.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

That Braun is pretty sleek looking but it looks too much like the Apple Watch for my tastes. This is my favorite and only digital:










Possibly the most comfortable watch I've ever worn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

The film version final fantasy is amazing, the released version not so, why would a company do that. I love the film version.

I now only have an Ana digital but do like the Braun design, if pushed it would be that or a square g......mmmm or the F91 best digital in the world methinks.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

I like that Braun. But the thing with (most) digital watches is, in my opinion, they look better in product photos than in real.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice thread Paulo, hope things are going good for you.

The Flud Boombox is my personal fav.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

I've really been into digital a lately. Love the old 80's full metal cases. Here's a few I've picked up lately.













































































































Humbly conquering the world, one watch at time.

Horologically yours,

Rick


----------



## canuckfan33 (Sep 4, 2015)

Best of both worlds and a bit of smarts built in!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I have these three: 
The Braun is the best looking by far. The F-91W is great because it feels like you aren't wearing anything. The G-Shock I wear the least because the F-91W is extremely durable. I've been swimming with it and it can take a beating. I could have 4 or 5 of them for the price of one G-Shock and I would think it would be difficult for me to kill than my F-91Ws.


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

That Braun is pretty awesome. Made me want a digital for the first time. Come to think of it, digital watches are already veering into “vintage” thanks to the smartwatches...


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

These two G-Shock GLX-5600-1 with the glossy black resin swapped to matte black or matte blue are probably my best looking digital watches.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

My favourites




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

I like the look of my Pulsar PS7001, with it's all steel case and domed crystal.









Although I don't own one, I admire the look of the Suunto Core Brushed Steel as well


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Very interesting. Do you mind telling us how you were inadvertently pressing the buttons on your G-Shock square? Not something I've heard of before.


I think it's because I have this unusual habit of sometimes tilting my hand upwards when I'm walking. Allow me to draw a diagram:

_____/

This causes the buttons to get mashed into my arm or hand...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Florida Keys Time titanium and sapphire.










PVD AMW-320


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

When my teenager saw this, he swooned, thought it was the coolest watch he'd ever seen....and he has seen many watches around here.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Old Sportura


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I can't imagine how you repeatedly managed to press the buttons of your G-Shock accidentally. However, nor can I imagine why anyoneone would make something like that up. I'm mystified by the comment frankly. Most complaints about the buttons on a G-Square are that they are difficult to press and require a finger/thumb nail to do the job.

Here's my G-Square.









No button accidentally pressed. After decades of hard use.

Ever.



Paulo 8135 said:


> Anyway so I had these G-Shocks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Nope, not even close. Tilting your hand cannot accidentally operate buttons as far recessed as these. Ever.















I'll file this under BS. Further proof, if it were needed, that there's nowt so queer as folk.



Paulo 8135 said:


> I think it's because I have this unusual habit of sometimes tilting my hand upwards when I'm walking. Allow me to draw a diagram:
> 
> _____/
> 
> This causes the buttons to get mashed into my arm or hand...


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Snaggletooth said:


> Nope, not even close. Tilting your hand cannot accidentally operate buttons as far recessed as these. Ever.
> 
> View attachment 13192585
> View attachment 13192591
> ...


Look I dunno, it happened? Believe what you like.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> I can't imagine how you repeatedly managed to press the buttons of your G-Shock accidentally. However, nor can I imagine why anyoneone would make something like that up. I'm mystified by the comment frankly. Most complaints about the buttons on a G-Square are that they are difficult to press and require a finger/thumb nail to do the job.
> 
> Here's my G-Square.
> 
> ...


Might depend on how tight it was, how much weight/skin fold is around the wrist pressing it when wrist is bent, i believe its possible.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

I wear my watch close to my hand. The watch really does get a bit mashed in when I make that movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## macmanaman (Jun 5, 2018)

My first post at the forum.

Regards.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Might depend on how tight it was, how much weight/skin fold is around the wrist pressing it when wrist is bent, i believe its possible.


Or it could be a jacket cuff getting mashed into the button somehow, since the mode button is on that side.

I can't even push the buttons with my fingers, I need to use my fingernails. Probably the most annoying thing about my dw5600e is that the buttons are so hard to use.

Cool thread, looking forward to seeing more options.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

Paulo 8135 said:


> Anyway changing track slightly, Seiko designed a watch to appear in the movie Final Fantasy The Spirits Within back around the year 2000 or so. It looked like this in the film:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Carl.1 said:


> The film version final fantasy is amazing, the released version not so, why would a company do that. I love the film version.


I remember that movie and watch. I think I emailed, called, and talked to Seiko about that one as I was shocked at the watch they released for purchase. I remember asking if they could make a more expensive and accurate version as I think I saw the movie version first and thought we would get something close to that without the hologram stuff. Seeing the release version was definitely disappointing but I think it still holds its price if not goes for a bit more these days.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

I just found this video from Baselworld 2010. Maybe there is a chance we will get the Final Fantasy Seiko one day. It starts at 1:14.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Braun arrived. So far I quite like it! Unsure as to how much of a keeper it might be, I'll give it some time...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simonsev (Jun 11, 2007)

AGAM403 is a firm favorite


----------



## TheTy (Jun 21, 2018)

WatchNut22 said:


> I've really been into digital a lately. Love the old 80's full metal cases. Here's a few I've picked up lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the two in the top picture. Can you give more info on them?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrot01 (Jul 17, 2013)

love my Mega 1000


----------



## Carrot01 (Jul 17, 2013)

sorry, double post


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Out of my ~20 digital watches, I can confidently say that these two are the most beautiful of all.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Oops. I just erased a double post. I don't know how to delete it.


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Lately I've grown more appreciative of digital displays. Especially chronographs, which are so much more readable in digital form. But so many digital watches are not pretty to my eye. For example I don't like the aesthetics of the G-Shock, but I discovered on this forum that a lot of wus'ers like them.

Perhaps my best looking and most readable watch is my Elementum Terra








I thought it looked too heavy, but was pleasantly surprised to learn that it weighs 88 grams on a cloth strap.

Warning: There are a lot of complaints of poor readability of the negative version of this display.

A problem with many digital watches is tiny pushers. And that's compounded by zero tactile feedback. At least the Terra has generous sized pushers, though no feedback.

A feature I seek in digital watches is the ability to display time of day and chronograph on the same screen. This watch has that too. Of course all ani-digi watches do that as well.

I've just ordered a Garmin Fenix Vivoactive 3, 43mm, 39 grams and almost unlimited options on screens. In addition to the screens available with the built in menu system, there are downloadable screens. Below are two I pulled off the internet.

It also occurred to me that the features of these fitness tracking watches are more useful to me than ABC watches altimeter and compass (though this watch has those too).

Finally, I didn't want to charge the battery every night. But I've learned that this is only necessary if I use the GPS, which will be rare. Without that, battery life is claimed to be more than a week.








The basic lineup

Below are some downloadable dials


----------



## ronalddheld (May 5, 2005)

Precise said:


> Oops. I just erased a double post. I don't know how to delete it.


Ask a Moderator to delete it. I cannot do that, here.


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

SS band on Garmin Tactix Charlie. Think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm a fan of old school style...

Citizen Ana-Digi from the 80's









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

OK. That digital Tuna is starting to grow on me. Probably should leap on the impulse before they become unavailable at reasonable prices. The Pepsi already has a bit of a premium on it. It's great to see Seiko issuing digital models. I have seen quite a few (Seiko Digitals) in Japan, these last few years, but this one is the best looking of all of them, to me. 

Liking the ISOfrane on it, Sabretooth! Is the lug spacing 22 mm?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

My favorite digital. GW-5000.










I also like the "round" digital style. Like this PRW-3100.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Yes, 22mm.



zabat said:


> Is the lug spacing 22 mm?


----------



## Kilograph (Jan 15, 2018)

WatchNut22 said:


> I've really been into digital a lately. Love the old 80's full metal cases. Here's a few I've picked up lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Timex is quite interesting!
Is there any more exact name other than TIMEX SSQ if I wanted to find out more about it?


----------



## Cinemafia (Oct 8, 2017)

wtma said:


> Out of my ~20 digital watches, I can confidently say that these two are the most beautiful of all.


I love these! Which model are they? I'm not familiar with these Casios!


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Cinemafia said:


> I love these! Which model are they? I'm not familiar with these Casios!


They are vintage Casio Pro Trek PRT-4000 from 1998. There's a review of this watch here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/full-titanium-protrek-3523130.html


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

I think it's cool.


----------

